# Question about the Artifact Scanner



## VeganWithaYoYo (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi! I'm a new ATITool user who's using the program for its Artifact Scanning abilities. Basically I've been having a hardware problem of some type, and I'm trying to isolate it with various utilities meant to stress various pieces of hardware. Anyway, I've found that ATITool reliably causes the computer to crash, which in this case is a good thing 

Anyway, I'm getting reasonably sure that the problem is with my video card. I just swapped out my ATI X800XT for my old card, which is an nVidia GeForce 256 (yes, the original GeForce card from back in 99/00). Since swapping it out, I've had no crashing at all, and I just ran ATITool for 100 minutes with no problems.

Okay now to the question: is there any difference between the Artifact Scan for ATI cards and nVidia cards that I should know about? Since there's no temperature monitor for my GeForce card, I'm not sure if the Artifact Scanner is heating up my card the same way it would with an ATI card. Basically, I'm just making sure that it's the difference in video card leading to the computer being stable, not a difference in how ATITool stresses the cards.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 16, 2006)

there's a different codepath for shader model 2.0 cards and cards without shaders .. 

you can change it using "use old scanning method" switch .. no matter which method, both should create a very high load on your gpu


----------

